# Air conditioner squeals bad



## 93altima (Aug 17, 2004)

In my 93 altima, my air conditioner squeals very loudly when I turn it on. I think the air conditioner is newer than the 93 model because I think I remember having to replace it in about 1995/96 with one that was more environmentally friendly. The squeal lasts about 5-10 seconds and then goes away. It will periodically come back and go away as I am driving. The cold air comes out great. I'm hoping I can fix this myself. Any ideas. Thanks. Steve


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

most like one of two things, the belt is dryed, cracked and/or frayed, or belt is too lose around the pulleys. Check condition og belts first. If ok, then tighten belts and see if squeal goes away. keep us posted...


----------



## DawnLee (Jun 9, 2005)

*Squealing A/C*

We have a Frontier P/U thats has the same annoying squeal, and also the a/c works the first time we start up the truck, but if we turn it off for a quick trip into the store, when we come back out it won't blow any cold air. It blows warm air but witht he temps going into the triple digits here in AZ it's getting mighty warm. We have checked the belts and sucked down the freon and recharged but it didn't help. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------

